# need help font recognition



## horseshoe77338 (Dec 16, 2015)

Has anyone ever seen this font before and has an idea what its called or what genre its /https://img.etsystatic.com/il/31dbdf/1225446107/il_570xN.1225446107_pkz4.jpg"]http://https://img.etsystatic.com/il/31dbdf/1225446107/il_570xN.1225446107_pkz4.jpg[/URL]


----------



## horseshoe77338 (Dec 16, 2015)

sorry please disregard i cant figure out how to upload image ill just tell the customer i cant do it


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

go to Go Advanced at the bottom of the reply page, a new window will open and add an attachment just like an email. Or search on here how to do it. Don't give up..


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

horseshoe77338 said:


> sorry please disregard i cant figure out how to upload image ill just tell the customer i cant do it


.
Man do you give up easily! Don't tell customers you can't do stuff!

https://img.etsystatic.com/il/31dbdf/1225446107/il_570xN.1225446107_pkz4.jpg

(The font is called Ravie.)


----------



## horseshoe77338 (Dec 16, 2015)

Thank you all very much for the help, answer, and support. I still haven't found the attachment button where it should be per the directions its not there has to be my ie browser i research more tonight.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

horseshoe77338 said:


> Thank you all very much for the help, answer, and support. I still haven't found the attachment button where it should be per the directions its not there has to be my ie browser i research more tonight.


When you click "Go Advanced" it will bring up a new menu. Click the icon of the paper clip to upload files from your system. In the event you have a URL for a webpage as you did, just type it in the body of your message.

If you want to post it as an attachment, first save the file from the website to your hard drive and then upload it as an attachment.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Here ya go, did you try using a different browser? I use Chrome.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Check out these two font id sources. Very helpful. I have been using the pro edition findmyfont app for a while now. Very helpful app and well worth the money. Thy do have a free download.

https://www.findmyfont.com/

MyFonts: Fonts for Print, Products & Screens


----------

